# STRIKE FIRST. STRIKE HARD. NO MERCY.



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## pmmg (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks much more interesting than the movie reboot a few years back.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Mar 27, 2018)

pmmg said:


> Looks much more interesting than the movie reboot a few years back.


I'm excited. Now, if only I had YouTube red.


----------

